# Table Saw outfeed table/Clamp table/Work table etc...



## emdcksn (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello all. I am building an out feed table for my UniSaw and am incorporating Kreg's clamp trak system. At first I was going to use 5 of the rails to form an E facing the saw and am now leaning toward a C shape instead although an L is not out of the question. The table top is 66" x 36", will be built of two layers of 3/4" MDF with an additional layer of 3/4" 7 layer ply where the trak bolts to the table. When finished, the table will be trimmed around the edges with hardwood (Maple?).

Am I overdoing/overthinking it? How would you build it? I have seen pictures of a table that used 7 pieces of the trak forming a figure 8. It looks like it would be very efficient, but it just wouldn't work because of the miter slots coming off of the saw to the table.

Thanks in advance, Eugene


----------



## Finisher (Jul 18, 2012)

I am not sure about the alphabet descriptions? E,C,L But it does sound to me that you might be going over board a bit. I have built my share of run off tables in my day and what works well for me is to build a stand alone table, the width of you saw to include the right wing extension table. I use a 3/4 piece of Melamine for my top over a hard wood frame usually 2 1/2" - 3" for the frame work. Also the frame is more than a simple box. You want to support the table surface so it remains flat. My frame work stock should be of a kiln dried hardwood and as perfectly straight and flat as possible. I router two slots in the top of the table to allow for the miter gauge travel. I make the legs of the run off table adjustable so you can level it to your saw. I give the surface a coat of Johnson's paste wax to reduce friction and protect the surface. I use my run off table as a work bench as much as I use it when cutting, maybe more. Years ago, I made a couple of run off tables nine feet in length. If I had the space I think I would do it again. The worse thing is having to clear all the stuff off the table you neglected to put away like you were suppose too. I also found that a support table to the left of the table, with enough room to comfortably walk around served well when cross cutting sheet material.


----------



## emdcksn (Jun 23, 2013)

The letters of the alphabet refer to the layout of the Kreg trak pieces. One piece would run along the left and right edges, two pieces along the trailing edge of the table which would create a C shape along the edges of the board. If I run one piece of trak up the center of the board, it would form an E. The table will be used not only for clamping/assembling but also as an out feed table for the table saw. My "shop" is just 12' x 18' of a two car garage so I can't afford the space for separate tables.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

It would not be overkill if it suits you and your application.
While it wouldn't fit my use the idea sounds appealing.


----------



## emdcksn (Jun 23, 2013)

I liked the idea because I would be able to clamp down and construct a large cabinet face frame all at once instead of in small sections. I was going to use a replaceable piece of MDF as the table top, but a piece of hardwood ply sounds like it would be nicer although more expensive.


----------

